# what's a good oil for corrado g60?



## uncle benzo (Jul 28, 2008)

just purchased. about 200,xxx,(odo doesn't work) run's o.k.. also, gonna replace plugs, wires, cap. any suggestions? also, after i turn the car off, it keeps sputtering- any advice would be great. thanks in advance


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

My VWs from that era seemed to like Castrol GTX 20W-50 for summer use and 10W-40 for winter work. Now I'd probably use Mobil 1 0W-40 regardless of the season and be done with it.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

uncle benzo said:


> just purchased. about 200,xxx,(odo doesn't work) run's o.k.. also, gonna replace plugs, wires, cap. any suggestions? also, after i turn the car off, it keeps sputtering- any advice would be great. thanks in advance


I was using Mobil 1 15w-50 for years and had good luck, the older engine needs a thicker oil than newer engines.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

With high mileage non rebuilt engine, 20w50 is good. Preferably syth. Make sure it not leaking, or consuming oil. Wasting money syth. As far for refreshen (rebuilt) engines, 5w40. I'm using 5w40 syth. Castrol edge or slx, or mobil-1 syth. I noticed 20w50 will reduced fuel mileage in my aba-g60 engine. I prefer 5w40 for better fuel mileage. I know I took off the oil pan and valve cover, still nice and shining with 70k on the rebuilt. I do 5k intervals too and use big diesel oil filter and have external oil cooler. Oil temp never goes over 230. Stay around 185 on cold days and 210 to 225 on hot days with ac on too. It get 95f with 70% humidity here in Atlanta.


----------

